# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Botchee Game

## Botchee

Hi,

Finally got this thing functional and tweaks continue.  
It's pretty easy if the bots go first, or you botch the puzzle correctly.  
Stacey operates completely at random, yet she still manages to pull one off once in a while.   :Confused: 

Oh, it's the 4x4 app at Botchee.com 

..

----------

